# not so hoppy hopper



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

My frog's been getting really skinny for quite some time, Lately he just sits around and doesn't even hunt anymore. I think there's a strong possibility I haven't been feeding him enough? That and I've been moving alot so the stress is probably getting to him. Today I finally saw him try to jump on the wall of his tank again. Which shows he's getting some of his energy back, but i was such a weak hop, barely 2 inches off the ground when before he could jump up half way. I've been feeding him twice a day, trying to get him to eat, but he'll only eat what falls next to him. Now he is finally starting to move around, but in a way I feel like I'm just waiting for him to die and it's really upsetting. He's my first frog, I've had him since Januaray, and I've learned alot from him in taking care of PDFs, but I don't want to lose him, is there anything I can do to get him strong agaiN?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

A pedialyte bath might give it some energy, but it's only a temporary solution. A vet is your only real answer. $15 in vet fees can give you a much more precise answer.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

What's a pedialyte bath? Literally spray it with pedialyte? And will any vet be able to take care of it or do i have to find a special one?


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Pedialyte is like gator-aid for infants. Search dendroboard for it and check out http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5200&highlight= for more info. Usually soaks in frog-hip deep pedialyte can help ease dehydration, stress, and other conditions. 

Some vets are better equipped to handle frogs than others. It might help to ask around. Most can do fecals to some extent.
Best of luck.
John


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

I called around and got prices for examinations for my frog and the cheapest I could find was 55. does that seem a little high?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Depends on what kind of exam, and what would be performed. I was speaking strictly about a fecal analysis, in which case $55 is very high. It is not necessarily the most precise method of diagnosing an illness in a herp, but it's certainly the cheapest, and if performed by the right vet, can be pretty accurate.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Good luck finding a vet to do a fecal with out you bringing the frog in for an exam.

55 sounds about right. I doubt you'll find much anything cheaper. 

-Tad


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Dr. Frye requires no walk in exam, and will run as many samples as you can collect from one tank for $15. Contact me if you need details.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

I've emailed Dr. Frye several times about getting fecals done. I never get a response. 
Your experience may be different. 

-Tad


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, I've had nothing but good experiences with him, even when the results of the tests were less than favorable.


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Most vet clinics have the policy that they muyst see the patient before prescribing or running exams. $55 is more than my clinic but that varies between clinics and the area of the hospital. You might ask if thye will exam your frog and then run numerous fecals in the future. Just being in the database may be enough. 

Also, may sure that your vet has experience with amphibians. Treatment and examinations are much different than other reptiles or exotics. If you can't find a local doctor with enough experience then you may consider veterinarians like Dr. Frye to run your fecals. All my contacts with Dr. Frye have been very professional and timely. 

Good luck with the frogs and try to get them checked out as soon as possible. 

Ryan


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I agree with Ryan, Dr. Frye has done a lot of fecal exams on my frogs and he is always extremely professional and provides tons of information. He either calls or emails the same day the samples arrive. 

Tad, I always call his office to see if he will be there the next day and and send the samples USPS next day air. It works great. 

To get back to the original post, follow the advice given above. Then call a local zoo (if there is one) to see who treats their reptile collection. They might be familiar with amphibians. 
As others have said most vets want to see the animal, in that case $55 seems reasonable. 
Ed


----------

